# 1/43 Growing Popularity



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

I've raced all scales for the last 50 years and I must say, 1/43 seems to be the "perfect fit" for the masses. To me, it's a most practical scale as it is small enough to facilitate a good size layout for the home, and large enough for good visual detail and action when modeling/running the cars. It's also more friendly for my old and feeble hands to work on. LOL!! I believe in a very short time, more manufacturers will gravitate towards this scale faster than you think. Before I retired, I was in manufacturing for a broad array of industrial products and technologies. I leaned that when demands change, you change with them or you don't survive in business. Not to ruffle anyone's "scales"(no pun intended) or "feathers", but sales for larger scales (1/24 & 1/32) are diminishing as we speak and the manufactures are feeling it. I do think HO will maintain popularity as it has a long history and nostalgic attraction with its fans, me included. Although like many of us, I'm enjoying this new love affair with 1/43 scale. OooLaLa!!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I also like the size of 1/43 scale... but I don't like the selection/quality of the chassis available. I feel they are too close to the "toy" range to be considered a viable challenge to any of the other scales. 
1/32 doesn't seem to be losing any popularity in my experience, the few hobby shops I find that carry slot cars seem to be handling a much larger selection of 1/32 than all other scales combined. I believe I have read where 1/32 is VERY popular in Europe.
We shall see where the market moves, but I see nothing at this time to suggest that 1/43 is going to be anything other than a small niche in slot car racing.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Kihm, I really thought what you say was actually coming to be, but in the past year I've changed my opinion, and have seen lots of 1/43 scale modelers/racers fall away, and actually go to either 1/32 or HO- not the other way around. But I do concur with your reasoning, which is what I was thinking the past two years, but even tho sales of SCX and el-cheapo Chinese 1/43 sets seem to pick up around this time of year, after the snow melts the sets get put away until next christmas or maybe even forever ! I've seen that trend now for two years. Plus, I also concur with what LeeRoy posted.... and IMHO, it seems HO and 1/32 are the scales here to stay, while 1/43(although it has it's proponents) appears to be just another flash in ja-Pan 
....just my .02¢ (you mileage may vary)


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Gary,

1/32 in fact is very popular in the UK and Europe as most of their racing is done in clubs or community centers where space is generally not an issue. I'm not saying that 1/32 or HO are not still viable scales. If I had space at home, or an active "club" nearby, I would definitely be with 1/32 (It was my first love with slot racing as a child). Unfortunately, most of us home racers nowadays have neither space nor club at hand and don't feel like driving all over the place to enjoy the hobby. As for the cheap "toy" sets at Christmas time, I don't bother with them at all. Yes, they are pure junk. But, you must look at Carrera 1/43 which is quickly gaining popularity, especially with its digital offerings. Also, Kyosho is breaking ground with its D-Slot 143 cars and wireless control systems. Their cars are higher-end technology and have features which used to be found only in larger scales. As a result of these improvements and the space limitations of the average home owner, I see 1/43 emerging as the new "perfect fit" scale for the domestic home racer. If you check some of the other popular forums, you'll see plenty of posts supporting 1/43.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I also like the 1:43 stuff but time will tell if it can catch on like 1:32 has the last 10 years or so.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Kyosho do not look like toys*

Hrer is a link to their USA site.

http://www.kyoshoamerica.com/dslot43.html

they show even more cars on their Japan site.

http://www.kyosho.com/dslot43/lineup/index.html


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, but are the 1/43 cars as high tech as some of the HO & 1/32, 1/24 scales? I guess I have just never noticed if the hop-up parts and chassis are available. Most 1/43 that I have seen are very poorly & cheaply made, and I just cant see them living long if they were massaged & tweaked like the other scales. But you guys are right about the detail, there are some really nice looking 1/43 scale cars.

Boosted


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

For Carrera Go and SCX, there are high-perf replacement motors from Slot Car Express and lots of quality machined aluminum wheels, aluminum gears, urethane tires, resin bodies and guide flag components available from Ranch Design. The "slick" technology from the larger scales is making its way to 1/43 all the time.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*One up an ya Boost...*



Boosted-Z71 said:


> Most 1/43 that I have seen are very poorly & cheaply made, and I just cant see them living long if they were massaged & tweaked like the other scales.


I'm beyond ignorant with this scale...... but I do know that judging from his posts, Micyou is the go-to guy on HT as far as chassis work on 1:43. A Cougar in particular that he worked over sticks out in the back of my mind as looking very road worthy. ( Mic can you link the video? )... I think durability is all what you make it.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

micyou03 said:


> Hrer is a link to their USA site.
> 
> http://www.kyoshoamerica.com/dslot43.html
> 
> ...


hey,,
i see 3 i deffinately want !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The Kyosho cars sell for $60 each based on that link and the current exchange rate.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> I think durability is all what you make it.


I agree durability is what you make it, but some of the cheap stuff I have seen a minor d-slot / crash renders the chassis useless, so to me that's not a very durable chassis design. I Would love to see the Cougar mentioned, I am sure there are some guys around here that have 1/43 scale cars that are in-line with the performance of the larger scales, Really I just wandered if the cars they are currently producing for 1/43 were an adequate base to build from and if the aftermarket support was there for performance parts. Would I like to have a bigger scale than my current HO, you bet, my routed track is probably wide enough for 1/43 scale racing, so that could be an easy switch for me. 

Boosted


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The price of 1/43 cars from Carrera and SCX are very attractive and make an excellent entry price point for getting youngsters involved in the hobby.

Interestingly, sales of these cars seem to be very slow at local slot car shows. I really can't figure that one out.

At a recently opened local hobby store, they have a 1/32 track as well as an HO track. The HO track needs a lot of work and is not ready for prime time. But the 1/32 track is excellent. This hobby store holds kid parties as they have a couple other attractions as well.

The HO layout has been a dud so far because of it's condition (but will be fixed soon). Based on my suggestion, the owner will soon be stocking 1/43 Carrera cars to be used on the 1/32 track as well as for sale. I believe that if a kid gets interested in running cars, his parents won't have a problem shelling out less than $20 for a new 1/43 car. It certainly beats the retail prices on either HO or 1/32.

I'm hoping that maybe we can get a group together to run stock 1/43 cars on that larger track. Nothing exotic or high-end, just grab a stock car and go.

I've been collecting 1/43 for the past few years. I don't care for the SCX chassis design, so if I buy those cars now, it is only for the display case. But I have a lot of Carrera Go cars and they run great on 1/32 track.

So while they may not be the highest tech cars, they are fun, and that's the whole point - isn't it?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

FUN, FUN, FUN, and Daddy can't take our T-Birds away. LOL!!


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

I enjoy my carerra 1/43, the level of detail is truly amazing! someone higher up mentioned the "toy-like" quality. This is very true. I have a Dewalt #17 Carerra and it comes in about 20 grams, with the neo's I have in it! it just feels cheap.
I built a ghetto 4 lane high banked oval last week with my two nascar go sets. I only had one curve to work with but I made it work with some 3" straights for the inside lane curves and 9" on the outside. there is a pretty big gap right where it starts to curve out but it's alot of fun to race. 

with the high level of detail and speed at which the cars go it makes for a very realistic racing style. Artin has a real nice mercedes DTM and a handful of other beautiful stock cars. Kyosho seems to have it down best, the track looks sturdy and the color more resembles real tarmac than most sets. and with there already stellar detail level of there RC and die-cast line, those cars are sure to look really good in hand!

btw the sets and cars are dirt cheap. with two sets, thats 4 great looking cars, two power packs 2 lap counters and enough track to fill a ping pong table( my last setup) I was in it for only 50 dollars total! I could run my ninco 1/32 lambo on it too it has just enough room to run for testing clearance issues and magnet placement


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> The Kyosho cars sell for $60 each based on that link and the current exchange rate.


U "Get" w/ U $$$ 4.... (Hopefully :freak
that's still in line w/ 1/32 & some HO's $$$ wise...:wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are some Carrerra GO! Cars that are pretty nice for the price!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

PLus the high- bank curves really help to keep the cars on the track,although you have to be careful with the turbo button!


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

There are a couple of the Kyosho 1/43 Scale dslot cars on ebay , $89 with free shipping . Sorry way to far out of the 1/43 scale price range ! I collect/ race the 43rds because they are cheap , easy to use and fun , $60 to $90 per car ruins all of that


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

THe paint detail is pretty good and the lights on the Fire chief and cop cars blink.The lights have the added benefit of acting as a voltage tap so that they are much easier to control than the Mustang and Vette.


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

nice collection philo, the 1:32 digital carerra set I bought a few years back was the police chase and it had that same vette and a police car. 

heres my two 1:43 GO..I have two more identical ones I use for parts


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

You have to admit that the graphics on the Nascars are top flite!


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

they really are stellar in appearance. 
this thread got my interest peaked in these again. I was checkin out jwl slots, nice 1:43 stuff


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

GTHobbyandRaceway said:


> heres my two 1:43 GO..I have two more identical ones I use for parts


Aren't these SCX cars? I do not remember Carrera issuing either of these in 1/43.

Joe


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

yes I was mistaken, it was SCX sets I have.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I like the 1/43rd scale cars . I think it's a nice scale for home racing with somewhat of a big car (1/25th scale) feel .

I've been involved with the scale for about 12 years . In that time I have seen the advent of Carrera and SCX . However , to say the scale is catching on in popularity is far far from reality .

What the scale needs is promotion and competition structure . There is no real competition for this scale other than Proxy Racing .

I'd love to see it come mainstream but I don't think it will in my lifetime . Meanwhile I'll keep racing my grandkids and save my T-Jets in the process .

Gonzo


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

tjd241 said:


> I'm beyond ignorant with this scale...... but I do know that judging from his posts, Micyou is the go-to guy on HT as far as chassis work on 1:43. A Cougar in particular that he worked over sticks out in the back of my mind as looking very road worthy. ( Mic can you link the video? )... I think durability is all what you make it.


Thanks for the compliments. Here is a link to the Cougar video






And my slippin n slidin video






I will start posting some pics of my box stock 1/43rd cars tomorrow for you guys to check out.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Here's a Cool Dslot43 Video*

Cool looking car.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Although my race circuit is 1/32 scale and most of my cars are 1/32, I have half a dozen or so 1/43rd cars as they run very well on my Scaley Sport track. I think a lot of 1/32 track owners will be willing to invest in a few 1/43 cars as long as the price stays in the $15 to $20 range. I won't buy a Dslot from Kyosho for $60 or more.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

If anything, I think Kyosho has done us favor by introducing higher-end technology to 1/43. I'm sure the other manufacturers will take notice and make some improvements to keep up, hopefully without driving up prices. It's nice to see 1/43 manufacturers incorporating quality and features from the larger scales.


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree with you Sir slotsalot. Kyosho introducing these should hopefully jumpstart sales and interest in 1/43. its a great scale


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I just noticed something at Hobby Lobby today. They have some Carrera 1/43 stuff; cars, sets, track sections. The track sections say they are for Carrera Go! or Carrera 143 Digital. They have digital 1/43 sets? Wow... I just tried a 1/32 Carrera digital set last weekend for the first time, and if the same technology is available for 1/43, it'd be a HUGE selling point...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> I just noticed something at Hobby Lobby today. They have some Carrera 1/43 stuff; cars, sets, track sections. The track sections say they are for Carrera Go! or Carrera 143 Digital. They have digital 1/43 sets? Wow... I just tried a 1/32 Carrera digital set last weekend for the first time, and if the same technology is available for 1/43, it'd be a HUGE selling point...
> 
> --rick


Yes they do. The technology is very similar. You can run multiple cars on two or four lanes. It has pit stops for fuel etc and your car will slow down if you don't get fuel or what ever you need.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Posted Some Pics of My 1/43rd Box Stock Collection*

I posted some pics of my 1/43rd Box Stock collection in the Box Stock and Collecting section. 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3982307&posted=1#post3982307

or, here is a link to the Photobucket album:

http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f288/micyou03/Slot Cars 1-43rd Box Stock/

Here is a sample:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I always loved those Trans Am Cudas.

--rick


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

Real slick micyou.. Love the cudas!


----------



## bemoore (Dec 23, 2008)

I think the problem is critical mass. The scale needs to achieve critical mass before it can grow. Without other people to race with, it's just a fancy game of solitare.

I'm tempted by the scale, but nobody around here runs them. Or, if they do, they're not into the local slot scene. For me, the problem is, does 1/43 offer enough for me to abandon HO and 1/32 and totally reboot my hobby? Because running a 3rd scale just isn't going to happen. However, I might would like to run them on my 1/32 track (which is currently in boxes). I am tempted by the scale, but mostly by the fact that it would allow me to create the smallest, best bang-for-the-buck routed track available. An HO routed track is beyond my current abilities, and I'm not interested in devoting the time to develop the abilities. Commercial HO tracks are more than I'm willing to pay. A routed 1/32 track is within my abilities, but not within my current space availability.



Sir Slotsalot said:


> If anything, I think Kyosho has done us favor by introducing higher-end technology to 1/43. I'm sure the other manufacturers will take notice and make some improvements to keep up, hopefully without driving up prices. It's nice to see 1/43 manufacturers incorporating quality and features from the larger scales.


I'm not so sure that Kyosho has done a great service to the scale. They completely missed the boat in one huge area to me. Yes, the improved detail, and improved chassis is nice, and welcome, but the huge motor is a huge miss to me. It's too powerful, and therefore needs too much track. Kinda defeats the size advantage. And the huge motor compromises the potential for scale accuracy. To me, the right motor for this scale is the can motor used in some HO cars like the Tyco HP7 or Tomy Turbo, or the 1/32 Ninco Karts. If the motor can power 1/32 Ninco Karts, it should be plenty powerful enough for 1/43.

But overall, I would agree that more mfrs in slots is a good thing.


----------

